

Uber hits speed bumps in China - omnibrain
http://www.bjreview.com/quotes/txt/2015-05/29/content_689931.htm

======
desdiv
>To avoid clashing with policies, Uber claims that its People's Uber is a non-
profit platform aimed at benefiting drivers and encouraging carpooling.

The "we're not a taxi company" line is already pushing the limits a little,
and now "non-profit"? Seriously?

But then again, seeing as how profitable the Red Cross has been over there[0],
maybe they just have a different definition of "non-profit" than us.

[0] [http://world.time.com/2011/07/12/times-pretty-young-cover-
gi...](http://world.time.com/2011/07/12/times-pretty-young-cover-girl-who-
wasnt)

